# SOLD…. CTS SVU1305-2 Fern



## TBrisson

CTS 13’ 6-10oz. I built and fished last 2 yrs. Good shape, all Fuji components; 22mm trigger, CC silver alconite 20-10 guides and top. 30” butt to rear of seat. $400


----------



## animalbarrie

Might have better luck selling on VA Surfcasters on FB. This site has gone way down hill....

Nice rod though - I've got two built by Nick.


----------

